# Most recent pic of Ullrich...and he's chunky



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

...in pro cycling terms.

Look at him. He's a porker! Hair looks ok...kinda going for the suave Italian look, I guess...


Lose some weight fatty! 


everything was said in jest. I respect his determination to be the first to lose. '06 is your year Der Kaiser...but you gotta lose some weight first.


Photo ©: Shane Stokes/Cyclingnews.com


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

OMGWTFBBQ???!! 

WHY can't he get it together, he WAS looking good, and on track, and now, now what! UGh.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

There's better:


Where's his jawline?! Where does the jaw end and neck begin?

Kloden looks almost emaciated next to Jan (Kloden is to the right of the photo)

I still love you Ullrich...just lose some weight first. 


Photo ©: Shane Stokes/Cyclingnews.com


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

"Hey guys! I'm so fat that my eyes have swollen shut."


But seriously folks, I'm in no way disrespecting Ullrich. He's still a great rider, especially under Pevenage, and I'm confident he'll be in game shape by July...watching the Tour on TV!!! 


Photo ©: Shane Stokes/Cyclingnews.com


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Poor guy. I bet when his career is over he's gonna turn into a gigantic pile of lard.


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

I was about to post the same thing,

What does that guy eat, holy cow.

Remember Bob Roll with the Jan accent during the tdf commentary poking fun at his love for pies


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Well at least we know he's not starving himself to fitness.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

When i saw the first pic i thought the op photoshopped the hobbit Sam in T-mobile kit.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Jared said:


> When i saw the first pic i thought the op photoshopped the hobbit Sam in T-mobile kit.



haha! good one...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Total rubish. He was 170 lbs when he left S. Africa two weeks ago. He's big, not fat. Nobody calls Magnus fat, do they?


----------



## _hamilton (Jan 12, 2006)

I think he's ok for this time of year. He looks a little sleepy, but not too fat.
I think the weight thing is is biggest challenge, but maybe that's also why he is so
strong when he's in shape.
I can definitely relate.


----------



## Laurent Fignewton (Nov 11, 2005)

Go to the T-Mob home site & look at the newest pix. His face is fleshy, but the body looks okay. The new do doesn't help make his face look any thinner. Also, the scar from the windshield collision is still very prominent.

T-Mob team presentation 

Go to the Archive section to find pictures of Ullrich after last year's TdF. He looks almost emaciated in comparison.


----------



## _hamilton (Jan 12, 2006)

More than anything...he looks rested. Like he's been sleeping for a month. Time to wake up that body and put some miles in. Just don't get sick.
Actually looks a little stoned...maybe that's his vice. Getting the munchies.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

from the team website looks like he's been lifting and eating right and resting. i agree with the others, i think he's a powerhouse. expect big things in time trails this year.

and he looks...what is that?...

happy?

remember, he a father now. maybe that's what he needed!


----------



## telecaster (Feb 26, 2004)

haiku d'etat said:


> from the team website looks like he's been lifting and eating right and resting. i agree with the others, i think he's a powerhouse. expect big things in time trails this year.
> 
> and he looks...what is that?...
> 
> ...



I thought his daughter was born around the time of the '03 Tour? I think he's happy because Goedefroot is out of the picture and Pevenage is the man again. That and a tummy full of strudel...sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> Total rubish. He was 170 lbs when he left S. Africa two weeks ago. He's big, not fat. Nobody calls Magnus fat, do they?



Big Bagstedt doesn't look fat cuz he's 6'5", 195-200 lbs. That weight spread over that huge body definitely doesnt make him look fat.

In comparison, Ullrich is around 6' but weighs a little less than 170lbs, which makes him look a tad chubby. Of course, his race weight in July is much less.

It's the weight to height ratio that makes em look...fat.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

telecaster said:


> I thought his daughter was born around the time of the '03 Tour? I think he's happy because Goedefroot is out of the picture and Pevenage is the man again. That and a tummy full of strudel...sorry, couldn't resist!


OH MY GAWD! I JUST HEARD THAT LANCE AND CHERYL SPLIT!


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*When were those photos taken?*

...'Cause the team presentation yesterday shows a much leaner than the usual Jan in Winter:
<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/news/jan06/t-mobile_pres/IMG_0189.jpg">

The business department:
<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/news/jan06/t-mobile_pres/IMG_0190.jpg">

Nope, he looks like he's in decent shape. There's always been something admirable about Jan, but I can't quite put my finger on it. He just seems like a quiet, solid character.
<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/news/jan06/t-mobile_pres/IMG_0212.jpg">


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I got those photos from cyclingnews yesterday. The photos were at Majorca during the team "training" camp, which may be before the team presentation.


On a side note: I think it's admirable of T-Mobile to present the women and men together as one team, rather than "teams".

Thus, I will continue using their cell phone service.


Now, all I need is their bike.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

*Typo, doh!*



Tig said:


> ...'Cause the team presentation yesterday shows a much leaner than the usual Jan in Winter:


Yup. He looks great for this time of year--aside from that hobbit doo. You cannot go by Ullrich's face. It is roundish and he doesn't get that hollowed cheek look unless he is really cut. His legs are lean and that says a lot.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> It's the weight to height ratio that makes em look...fat.


I guess I just get sick of all these "Ullrich's winter gains" threads that crop up every year. My fellow experts who say year after year about how much better he would be if he trained year round and didn't gain 20 lbs in the off season. Well he does train year round and he doesn't gain like the rest and his start weight at the tour last year was 168. A rider like Ullrich will loose wattage with weight loss and I'm sure they have his power curve well charted. "He's fat, he doesn't have the determination, 185mm cranks are too long, that's why he doesn't win the tour..." I just have to laugh at most of what I read here because in the end, everyone on these boards, including myself, knows next to nothing. The one guy who did, Sherpa, was driven off by all those who called him a "know it all". Well, I guess riding pro in Europe may have given him that insight.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep, he's looking good now, some people will always say he's chubby, but he isn't slim built like some other riders. He looks promising for the new season.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

And can you remember what he looked like in '97? Chubby cheecked, I'd say:


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

Gig 'em said:


> Poor guy. I bet when his career is over he's gonna turn into a gigantic pile of lard.



Lemond?


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*He looks alright.*

It's his hair that makes his face look rounder than usual. He can't look like July now. Not even Lance could keep that target of fitness year round. Jan will be on the podium this year. I'm not sure which place yet.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*what size*



wzq622 said:


> Now, all I need is their bike.


my LBS has one of the T-Mob Pink flames Giants on blow out. I think it's an L.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Saw Ullrich on German TV yesterday - in a T-shirt - he looks lean and he looks happy (Pevenage in charge, new girlfriend) - a 97 vintage is not to be hoped for but an 03 vintage Ullrich will take Basso apart in the TTs and stay close enough in the climbs.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

rogger said:


> And can you remember what he looked like in '97? Chubby cheecked, I'd say:


 The chipmunk cheeks don't alarm me as much as his arm and upper body mass. If the Tour route were at all mountainous this year that alone would kill his chances.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

Bianchigirl said:


> but an 03 vintage Ullrich will take Basso apart in the TTs and stay close enough in the climbs.


i would love to see that happen.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

From most of the pictures I've seen and the accounts I've read, Jan is in great shape (for Jan) at this time of year. He is a little heavier than most cyclist and his face isn't caved in like a lot of the guys in the peleton, but you can count on one thing. . . Jan will be on the podium come July. I can't figgin' wait for the Tour. This years will be one of the best in recent memory.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

jan is in great shape, i think the pics were just bad. maybe the zipper under his chin pushed up his face-flab. but, he'll get in great shape and take 2nd again, maybe 3rd in the tour GC.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

He looks better in those team photos now than he did after the Tour of Switzerland last year. In fact for this time of year I have never seen him look that fit. This guy is gonna ride a huge TDF if he stays healthy and on track. The team will also support him 100%, they want the GC title, no distractions trying to get Zabel sprint points or support for Vino's excursions.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Deep inside, I want Ullrich to win...

However, it doesn't seem as likely now that Basso is maturing as a GC rider with high ambitions....who knows. Maybe his Giro attempt will wear him out for the Tour.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

Fogdweller said:


> I guess I just get sick of all these "Ullrich's winter gains" threads that crop up every year. My fellow experts who say year after year about how much better he would be if he trained year round and didn't gain 20 lbs in the off season. Well he does train year round and he doesn't gain like the rest and his start weight at the tour last year was 168. A rider like Ullrich will loose wattage with weight loss and I'm sure they have his power curve well charted. "He's fat, he doesn't have the determination, 185mm cranks are too long, that's why he doesn't win the tour..." I just have to laugh at most of what I read here because in the end, everyone on these boards, including myself, knows next to nothing. The one guy who did, Sherpa, was driven off by all those who called him a "know it all". Well, I guess riding pro in Europe may have given him that insight.



Nonsense!

No one on this board drove Sherpa from this site because of claims he was a know it all. He chose to leave because he couldn’t deal with all the people, including myself who called him on all the rampant BS marketing spin claims he continually posted in here. I personally called him on his nonsensical marketing claim spin BS that because Parlee mitered their tubes in a certain way and reduced their glueline at the lug joint, that this reduction in glueline would result in such a different ride feel that it could be felt by the rider. 

His totally BS way to respond to my call out was to reply to my post about a week later by him claiming “his Ferarri mechanic told him someone on this chat board was harming his good name” so he’s here to respond. 

First off, no one was harming his good name, myself included. 

What I was doing was calling him on his totally BS marketing spin regarding Parleee gluelines nonsense! Second, and even more important, an individual would have to be beyond braindead to believe his ridiculous claim that his Ferarri mechanic happened to be browsing the RBR chat forums and than contacted him when he saw people replying to Sherpas posts in a challenging manner. Anyone buying into that drivel needs a lot more than just CAT scan!

Now would anyone like to make a wager with me that he’ll show up on this thread within a couple of days and tell me he just happened to drop by and would like to respond? I doubt he’ll be foolish enough to use the Ferrari mechanic BS again. Either he’ll suddenly drop by by chance or he’ll respond under another ID which I’m guessing he’s probably already created and is using in here.

He left because he couldn’t deal with people calling him on loads of his BS claims. It had nothing to do with being a wealth of knowledge. Some of his posts were informative. Many were outright crapola that you could find spun in any number of manufacturers marketing brochures.

That’s all I have to say about Sherpa and his chatroom screening Ferarri mechanic.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

altidude said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> No one on this board drove Sherpa from this site because...


Yup. He left because of asshats like this.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> Yup. He left because of asshats like this.


He left because people started calling him on all the nonsensical marketing BS that he posted and he couldn't deal with being called on his Bull Shat.

You wanna be his homer and baby sitting defender, fine.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

altidude said:


> Nonsense!


I always learned something from his posts and I'm approaching my third decade in the sport. My post wasn't a dig at you personally, it was a dig at those like you. Any knowledge that leaves these boards is a real shame. Try and grasp that concept for a moment.


----------

